# HOW TO-clicky gloves,slider gloves,medal gloves



## connerleblanc (Oct 21, 2010)

Have you visited a theme park during the Halloween season? I'm sure most of you have and if you have, you've seen Monsters that slide across the groud, creating a loud noise and sometimes sparks. This can be truely scary to guests, but to you, you might get a kick out of it. Have you ever wanted to be one of those guys/girls? Well now you can by making your own Slider gloves.

http://www.rollercoasterpro.com/special_features/Slider/index.shtml


----------

